# Range Rover or RRS ???



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Time has come to replace the Rav4 T180.. So looking for a real long distance comfortable vehicle still retaining the 4WD ability..
Started looking at the RRS but Errrr well cant seem to get the image these cars now have out of My mind MMMmmmmm

So now have the quandary... Full fat Range rover or RRS........HELP !!!...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Range Rover Sport I'd say - it's got the best _look_ of the range. 

The Vogue is an old mans/old business mans car IMO! :lol:


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Range Rover Sport = new money. Not cool in the slightest. Naff image.
Range Rover = Much more classy but only if it doesnt have bin bag windows.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Teddy said:


> Range Rover Sport = new money. Not cool in the slightest. Naff image.
> Range Rover = Much more classy but only if it doesnt have bin bag windows.


I agree on the image of the RRS...... But also agree on the image of the RR..

My main purpose for this car is to replace the Rav which currently runs up and down the motorway from the North to the Midlands..
I will be looking at sub 30K cars as I buy my cars outright and will under No circumstances take finance !!
Main priority is comfort as My Wife has a very severe back injury which limits the amount of time We can spend on the trips without the constant need to keep stopping..
As My mileage is around 25K per year it will have to be a derv burner !


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Does it need the ground clearance of a soft roader (Rav4 ish vehicle)? Would and Audi all road suffice or the volvo equivalent?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

range rover if you have to the rrs is way to chav. i doubt the RRS would give a good enough ride...

volvo xc60?xc90? xc70? plus you can guarantee comfort in the volvo...


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Chuck

I'd look at the LR Discovery - in the right spec it beats the RR/RRS and has none of the image issues of these cars.

One of the guys I work has one (although part-exed for an Evoque due next month) and it is in silver and always looks 10/10 and is the top model (sorry I don't know what this is called)


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

They are both the nuts mate, if it was my money i'd go for the sport. Who gives a stuff about the image ? if you want it, get it. White with black wheels looks the danglies.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Forget RR or RRS. No soul or "special" feeling about them, but that's just me.

This is probably nowhere near you lol but I'd be all over this:

http://www.jamesglen.co.uk/usedcars/porsche-cayenne-gts-tiptronic-s-34


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Full fat RR is the DADDY

RRS - image?

25K miles even the RR TDv8 will probably just get 30mpg... can you get them yet for £30k, the TDv6 will be even less mpg.

No full size 4wd too be fair is good on fuel, the new ML is suposed to give 44mpg but thats £50K,

How much are the Porshe 'jeeps' the dervs meant to be good in them.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Does it need the ground clearance of a soft roader (Rav4 ish vehicle)? Would and Audi all road suffice or the volvo equivalent?


Need a larger vehicle this time around... Rav just is not big enough now !

I love Audis but cant get to love the shape of the Q7.. I had a Q7 for a wee while but never gelled with it....
Volvo ?? Err No Mate I just do not like Volvos one tiny bit....
I have The XF which of course is a JLR product and love it !! Its My weekend toy !! So thinking RR or RRS would be a similar quality from the same stable . Well at least thats the thought behind My cunning plan ....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

A6 all road avant is massive, I'm not a massive VAG fan but they're a big old bus.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Grommit said:


> Forget RR or RRS. No soul or "special" feeling about them, but that's just me.
> 
> This is probably nowhere near you lol but I'd be all over this:
> 
> http://www.jamesglen.co.uk/usedcars/porsche-cayenne-gts-tiptronic-s-34


Awww Mate thats lovely but I do 25K per year in the everyday car so that big V8 petrol is a non starter ..

I have this as the weekend car for the odd dash round good roads.... 3.0 Twin turbo V6 Spires Map to 315BHP and 690 NM of torque..









The RR or RRS will be the everyday tool so I have to keep at least half sensible when it comes to fuel economy... Well I have to try


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

ChuckH said:


> Awww Mate thats lovely but I do 25K per year in the everyday car so that big V8 petrol is a non starter ..
> 
> I have this as the weekend car for the odd dash round good roads.... 3.0 Twin turbo V6 Spires Map to 315BHP and 690 NM of torque..
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I hear you on the big engine. I just loved the Porka GTS, wee telly's in the back and Bose headphones for the little ones. One day eh? Lol.

Get a nice white RRS then if you get one


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I would be looking at a BMW X5, I've driven the RR and the X5, and the BM was a far superior package.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

There's a couple of brokers offering X5 3.0D sport for <£30K now.


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

range rover for me range rover sport is ok if you sell drugs


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

X5 all the way 3.0d


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

FF RR for me!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

As a bit of a Land Rover fan I'd go for the full fat Range Rover over the RRS or a Discovery, the Disco has all the room you could want and is almost as plush as a Range Rover, the Discovery underpinnings are used for the RRS.
I know what you mean about the Volvo XC90, I really didn't like mine when we first had it as I really wanted a Discovery, but we've had it nearly a year now and it has grown on me, seven seats or huge boot, the D5 engine has a bit of character and even doing short trips were getting 33+mpg and better on a run, might be worth a test drive as there are some really good deals available on them.
Darren
(PS my first choice would still be a Discovery  )


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

If we won the lottery, my wife would go for a RRS. Truth be told I would fight her for the keys :lol:


----------



## Jacksones (Feb 3, 2012)

Disco and RRS use the same platform (T5) where full fat range is still a stand alone platform. 
All are immensely capable but full range rover has more refinement and cabin space. 
In terms of engines, and TDv8 is a monster in 4.4l spec but TDv6 will still go nicely. Disco is only available in v6 diesel (or petrol). 

Lovely v6d xf, one of my favourite wheel styles. 

Best option is to go see what you like best. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you looked at Merc GL or ML Chuck?

Meant to be extremely comfortable on long journeys.


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

for me it would be a BMW X6

or in a moment of madness it would be
Dodge RAM SRT-10 Quadcab
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodge-RAM...2470533?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item53ea41dd05


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

As a few have mentioned, perhaps a X5? 
My cousin has a high spec VW Toureg (sp?) - very very nice!!! It doesn't have the image baggage & unwanted attention of a RR either. 
Having said that, i do like the look of RRS's - similar to a Bentley GT Continental - I wouldn't say no!

Love the Jag btw Chuck!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

We looked at RRS last year and two of my pals have since bought one each for themselves. We also had a 10 plate disco as a pool car in work so i am finding it very surprising that some posters are describing these as comfortable drives.
In the real world they are expensive vehicles to own and the main turn off for me was the lack of reliability (so slooow too).
Full fat (we tried the vogue) whilst plush and very comfortable just wasnt for me. Too soft and soggy for my spirited driving and it didn't have the looks for our taste.
Her in doors fell in love with the x6 (its a marmite car) but its out of reach of our pockets but the x5 we liked the most out of what was available to us. Volvo was nice but I don't want to own a volvo, q7 is just too big, q5 we both didn't fancy.
We bought a 320 in the end so take no notice of me


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.... I'm going to be doing some serious thinking and test driving over the next couple of weeks but heart says FF RR at the moment...
Its the combination of equipment, Class , Space , And hopefully ride quality...

Some of the replies underpin My thoughts on image.. Chav... D Dealer ect ect Plus all the Pikies seem to be going for them...

Thanks again !!


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

For long distance driving, would reliability not be an issue?
Forgetting die hard fans who would be biased, look up reliability issues on the net. It's a lot of money to spend on something that is going to spend time getting fixed. I can't remember any of the jd surveys showing any of the Range Rovers as being reliable.

I appreciate that they are comfortable as I have driven quite a few, That goes for the full fat Range Rover. The sport has a cheap plastic feel on the inside and the rear seats are about as comfy as a park bench.


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

evil kegs said:


> range rover for me range rover sport is ok if you sell drugs


I would say they both come under the whole "gangster" "dealer" tag. The lowlifes have that much cash these days they seem to use a lot of top end stuff which is giving the cars a bad name as a result.

RR/RRS
X5's
M3's
Q7's
S3's
RS4's

etc


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Both RR and RRS are good comfortable cars and capable of a real world mpg of 25-28 if driven sensibly. The RR has more presence on the road but rolls a bit more in the corners. Perfect for the motorway though and the TDV8s respond well to a remap

The X5 is a technically very good car and will do 30mpg all day long (in 40D spec at least) but the ride is ridiculously hard even with SE suspension. Cheap servicing though compared to Land Rover prices. It does seem a bit soul-less compared to the Land Rovers too

XC90 was a good car but lacked a bit of pace and had vague steering. It held it's money really well though

If I were you I'd drive the RR and RRS back to back and you will soon see what one you prefer. For me, the RRs suits my driving style a bit more


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got to be a full size Range Rover, the sport is nothing more than a Discovery 3 with a fancy dress on.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

A lot of interesting points Chaps .. Thanks..
X5 at 30K ??MMmmm Where ??
I quite like the X5 but for two important things.. Image.. Well some say the RRS has the Chav image/Drug dealer image and if Im totally honest I share those thoughts !! The X5 has that same image X several ??

2nd issue is the rock hard ride that goes with the car or at least the M sport ones I have driven...

Someone mentioned the rear seats in the RRS being rock hard so perhaps I should make the points a little clearer on what I and the Wife really are looking for...

Well first and foremost the ride quality has to be very very good as My Wife has a very bad back due to a severe injury so Ride quality is really top of the list..

Space.. We now share Our time between Home in Scotland and staying with family in the Midlands and we travel at least once a month sometimes two time up and down those long motorways.. So We seem to fill the cars almost full !!

The rear seat comfort is not really an issue for Us as only occasionally do We have rear seat passengers for more than a few miles..

Last Year We did 27.000 miles in the Rav4 T180. So MPG while a consideration is not that desperately important but sadly rules out the big V8 petrol cars like the Porsche one Member linked to.. 25 MPG combined for the V8 RRS Diesel is about as low as We dare go..

I do not need another road rocket or "Handling" car I have the Jag for those Sunday morning blasts..

I've had a couple of A6 Avants and would have another in a heartbeat but space is just a wee bit tight.. Certainly no bigger than the outgoing Rav4

Thanks again for the advice and opinions it really does help !! With cars falling in value so fast its important to get all the information and make the right choice as swapping again to often can be very costly !!


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

To me there are only two or 3 such cars that have a decent image. The Discovery is where the real classy money goes - less is more after all - although the front end is looking a bit flash these days.
Also the VW Touareg looks quite nice.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

My parents have had 2 RRS. I agree that they can look chavvy/drug dealer like, but my parents have both been tastefully specced and don't have that image. 

The quality of the build leaves a lot to be desired tbh, they don't do big miles and the amount of niggly faults with them really is not good. Their first one ground to a hault completely, turn out to be a faulty sensor. 

They are now considering a proper RR as the looks have grown on them and they appreciate the build quality is better as it was designed under the ownership of BMW, not Ford.


----------



## JasJab (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Chuck we have very similar tastes in cars in fact I think you bought a Audi A6 just after me, I traded that in for a Jag XF :lol: now im in a Discovery 4 and couldnt be happier yes its not quite as quick as the Jag but its got loads of room and is very comfy on long journeys and in HSE + a few factory options there are plenty of toys  saying that a FF RR with the 4.4 V8 diesel could be on the cards eventually couldnt justify a new one :thumb:

Jas


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Time has come to replace the Rav4 T180.. So looking for a real long distance comfortable vehicle still retaining the 4WD ability..
> Started looking at the RRS but Errrr well cant seem to get the image these cars now have out of My mind MMMmmmmm
> 
> So now have the quandary... Full fat Range rover or RRS........HELP !!!...


They`re both nice vehicles Charlie but has their reliabilty really improved ?
The Range Rover would be my choice out of the 2, have you considered a Landcruiser Amazon, big but bloody good ?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

You'll never beat the prestige badge of a proper Range Rover, but Ive always had a soft spot for the RRS, if you spec them right I think they look pretty good and alot more modern than a normal RR.

No doubt the X5 drives better, but im not a BMW man truth be told :lol:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I will offer, my (probably biased) view, having bought a brand new RRS late last year. 

Having had an 'extended' test drive, the FFRR is a lovely car, there is no denying it, very well spec'd and it is VERY 'comfortable' and if I'm honest, it was a close run thing between the two, but I just couldn't bring myself to part with the extra money for one. There's a new model just around the corner (and in 2013/14 the RRS for that matter) and I do think it looks old now.

The RRS to me, didn't just offer a better driving experience, which is to be expected, but also it was 'easier' to maneuver in smaller spaces, offered very similar load carrying ability and the design, although has been around for a while, still looks up to date, which I don't think can be said of the FFRR. I think if you are considering one, you need to look at a facelift MY10 version, as there significant improvements made on the inside over the earlier versions. The TDV8 is meant to be a very good engine and offers the balance of performance/economy as opposed to the TDV6 or S/C.

Running costs are to be ignored IMHO when looking at these types of cars, they consume a significant amount of fuel and are not known for being that cheap to repair. If people are worried about these type of things, then a FFRR or RRS are not for them ......oh and the 'drug dealer' comments do make me :lol:

My advice, go a get in them both, its a personal thing. Both of them are lovely cars and you won't regret either :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

The key thing here is that you want something that is confortable for your wife.

I don't know about the latest models but from a few years back when i was helping sell them out fo dealers (kinda a placement of sorts) out of the two the RR would just about have it for comfort. 

But as you have said you need to test drive them to make up your own mind, be sure to take the wife along too.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

out of the two I would be surprised if the op didn't choose a full fat RR considering his criteria.
IMO the ors is starting to look dated now especially when you see them parked up at telco next to the vogues. The ffrr seems a bit more timeless.
They are still TaTas though
PS I agree that the x5 will be a harsh ride for someone with a bad back


----------

